# Appreciation and Grattitude for our Diapering WAHMs! (Katrina Supporters)



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Just wanted to give a BIG cheer for our Diapering WAHMs sooooo many of them are holding raffles and auctions to benefit victims of Katrina. I know of the following helping out:
Fluffymail $10 raffle to get a pen for sure and then be entered to win 12 free Custom AIOs!
The Cushie Tushies Two raffles one for 4 knit sets over a year and one for lots of hand painted yarn!
http://www.wahmchicks.com/ SEARCH UNDER Katrina to see the auctions there.
Who do you know of?

It makes me overwhelmed by their generosity to donate time, materials and lots of energy! Makes me think... WWDWD?

W-What
W- Would
D- Diapering
W- WAHMs
D - Do?

I challenge everyone to put on a mental WWDWD bracelet and think about how we can help, too. The Diapering WAHMs remind me to go that extra mile even when we're busy or sick or have other commitments. Inspired by the Diapering WAHM movement, I'm going to list some items on WAHM Chicks to donate proceeds to Katrina victims. SEARCH UNDER KATRINA TO SEE THE LISTINGS ALREADY THERE.

Thank you Diapering WAHMs for leading by example!









Three cheers for Diapering WAHMs! Hip Hip Hooray!!! Hip Hip Hooray!!! Hip Hip Hooray!!!


----------



## elsie (Apr 5, 2005)

I think there is a charity auction being organized on WAHMchicks soon


----------



## kelle1996 (Mar 4, 2004)

Nevermind. I can't find where I read what I posted to confirm.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

I am going to list something too Claire :0 I have a few things around here that i can donate


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes they are awesome! I hear some WAHMs are donating percents of their sales too









Julia of Lunar Kids has an auction going on too!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Claire


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I am organizing raffles at hyena cart, if anyone would like to donate PM me or email me izabela @ epix.net

Are we even allowed to post this here? :LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I don't know Izzybee... but I think I can!!!

I hear that Izzybee is organizing raffles at hyena cart. You can PM her or e-mail her at izabela @ epix.net


----------



## apmamaoftwins (May 18, 2003)

A few of the larger congos are uniting for a 3 day auction event at wahmchicks starting Sept 8th 100% procedes so stay tuned.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

OOH! That's AWESOME!!!!


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

WAHMs are the best!







I have so much respect and admiration for them. WTG, mamas.


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

WAHM's rock...I think I'm gonna list some of my stuff, too. We're in a tight spot right now, but I have a roof over my head, clean water and food...and my family is safe...$$ in my bank account just doesn't seem as important.

btw..has *anyone* heard from momsmyjob and her family. I'm worried for them.


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I'd actually like to challenge all the hyenas or anyone who wants to do it, to auction off a piece of prized fluff, and send the proceeds to the relief efforts. I don't think it's fair to expect only WAHM's to help in times of crisis.


----------



## mom2orionplus1 (Sep 17, 2004)

Sara of Wooligans is also donated 25% off of each sale to benefit the victims of the hurricane.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natesmommy126*
I'd actually like to challenge all the hyenas or anyone who wants to do it, to auction off a piece of prized fluff, and send the proceeds to the relief efforts. I don't think it's fair to expect only WAHM's to help in times of crisis.

















GREAT CALL!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *apmamaoftwins*
A few of the larger congos are uniting for a 3 day auction event at wahmchicks starting Sept 8th 100% procedes so stay tuned.









Is there information on this? I would like to get in on it as well, if you need another store.


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

A BUNCH of WAHMS are organizing a large WAHMchicks charity auction. You can see the list here- http://www.slightlycrunchy.com/KatrinaCharity.html It starts on October.


----------



## apmama (Jul 22, 2004)

Pur community of WAHM's always amaze me with their kindness and generosity!!!! I LOVE WAHM"S!!!!!!!!!!! And THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## mythymna (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you WAHM's for the raffles, I've participated and appreciate the contribution you've all made by doing this and giving us an incentive to give a bit extra to help a good cause!


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lynski*
A BUNCH of WAHMS are organizing a large WAHMchicks charity auction. You can see the list here- http://www.slightlycrunchy.com/KatrinaCharity.html It starts on October.

Totally OT, but they have your web address wrong in that listing...







: It's missing an 's'.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Ok, so I'm finding that listing on WAHMchicks seems REALLY hard! Arg. I have all my pics, but it won't let me upload ANY of them. So, I had to set up a website, but then it will only let me do one picture directly linked. I'm confused and it's taken far too long already. I managed to get one listing up there (and one out of 3 pictures I had for that listing), but it's not even under the Charity category. You have search under Katrina to see it.

I'll put more up tomorrow when I'm not frustrated and have yard monkies jumping on me.







Mmmm, my little yard monkies. They're so funny these days! :LOL

Hmmm, anyone have experience with WAHMchicks!?!?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

i use photobucket for all my pics on WAHMchicks... also if there is a lot of traffic itll be slow


----------



## danzarooni (Jan 27, 2004)

Whimsical Fairies is doing one too!








http://www.whimsicalfairies.com/catalog.php?category=10


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Claire and everyone else, Holly set up a new category for these auctions called Charity for Hurricane Victims.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlfactory*
Claire and everyone else, Holly set up a new category for these auctions called Charity for Hurricane Victims.

















: think she'd move my auction over?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlfactory*
Claire and everyone else, Holly set up a new category for these auctions called Charity for Hurricane Victims.









There doesn't seem to be any way to get in there though. I tried when I listed. Really really I did!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
There doesn't seem to be any way to get in there though. I tried when I listed. Really really I did!

did you email Holly for access? I gave you her email in another thread.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
did you email Holly for access? I gave you her email in another thread.

I was e-mailing with Holly. The problem has been fixed and NOW you can list items under Katrina Victims.









Thank you for your help, SEEPAE.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

no problem... I was able to choose the hurricane option earlier but wasnt ready to really list. was it not letting things be submitted, is that why your photos wouldnt work?

anyway glad its working for everyone now. I need to finish working on my template.


----------



## Tijja (Aug 5, 2004)

There is a running list of WAHMs helping to raise funds here:

http://www.diaperjungle.com/hurrican...f-support.html


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tijja*
There is a running list of WAHMs helping to raise funds here:

http://www.diaperjungle.com/hurrican...f-support.html

how do we get added to the list?


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Ok, so I'm finding that listing on WAHMchicks seems REALLY hard! Arg. I have all my pics, but it won't let me upload ANY of them. So, I had to set up a website, but then it will only let me do one picture directly linked. I'm confused and it's taken far too long already. I managed to get one listing up there (and one out of 3 pictures I had for that listing), but it's not even under the Charity category. You have search under Katrina to see it.

I'll put more up tomorrow when I'm not frustrated and have yard monkies jumping on me.







Mmmm, my little yard monkies. They're so funny these days! :LOL

Hmmm, anyone have experience with WAHMchicks!?!?









Claire use Photobucket or something to host your pictures (or e-mail me I can host them for ya) and if you need/want a template to help you put your pictures in LMK too, PM or e-mail ([email protected]) I will help you out.


----------



## ShadowMom (Jun 25, 2004)

Just wanted to add, if you buy anything from the Valor Kids hyenacart in the next few days, 50% will be donated to Katrina victims.

That and Wooligans donating part of her proceeds are the ones I'm aware of.


----------



## GeorgiaGalHeidi (Apr 16, 2004)

Quote:

http://www.slightlycrunchy.com/KatrinaCharity.html
YUP! Check back, there are still lotsa wahms being added!























I am always so impressed with how the diapering community is filled with such kindhearted women that come together in such times! I just can't get over the footage of Katrina aftermath!







Yes, let's do ALL we can do!


----------



## SammyLucasNHarper (Jan 29, 2005)

http://www.slightlycrunchy.com/KatrinaCharity.html

Yup, lots of WAHM's are being added. B-baby90 and I are the ones getting this all set up and in working order. I am devastated for the people in the south and I cant donate much money, but I CAN donate time in getting things ready and making a few items that are already paid for :LOL

Ok, I will stop


----------



## B-baby80 (Apr 6, 2005)

Uh hum!!It's b-baby80 LOL!!







: Yes mommas you should come and check us out.Our list just keeps getting longer.Looks like we'll be auctioning for a while too!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Sent you a PM B-baby80.


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

just wanted to say thats my bag set on the first page









ok sorry







:


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

How do we get added to the lists?

And about wahmchicks, I've found that if your pictures are too big, they won't let you add them. Upload them to something like photobucket then reduce the size and try again.


----------



## My3babes (Jun 29, 2004)

I hope they all raise LOTS of money for this horrible disaster!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Just popped in to post this real quick:

To all the people who have experienced Hurricane Katrina our prayers go out to you. We are adding raffles to our site and 100% of the proceeds will be donated to the American Red Cross.

***Rumpster AIO Hemp/Organic Cotton Benefit Raffle

The cost to enter the raffle is $10.00. Absolutely ALL of the money raised will be donated to the American Red Cross.

This raffle includes:

12-Rumpster AIO Hemp/Organic Cotton Cloth Diapers
(you choose size-you will get an assortment of gender neutral prints and solids)

A $300.00 + retail value!

Rumpster AIO Hemp/Organic Cotton Cloth Diaper Benefit Raffle:
http://www.nexternal.com/kelly/Product458

***Fuzzi Bunz Cloth Diaper Benefit Raffle

The cost to enter the raffle is $10.00. Absolutely ALL of the money raised will be donated to the American Red Cross.

This raffle includes:
1-Fuzzi Bunz Embroidered Cloth Diaper "God Bless the USA"
1-Fuzzi Bunz Embroidered Cloth Diaper "Baby America"
10-Fuzzi Bunz Cloth Diaper in gender neutral colors (You choose the size)

A $189.00 retail value!

Fuzzi Bunz Pocket Cloth Diaper Benefit Raffle:
http://www.nexternal.com/kelly/Product459

Hurricane Katrina Benefit Raffles:
http://www.nexternal.com/kelly/Category35

**Raffles Drawn on Sept 12, 2005 7pm est

Thank you for your support to help the families who have been affected by Hurricane Katrina.

Warmly,
Kelly Wels & Jillian Estes

Kelly's Closet, Inc.
http://www.kellyscloset.com


----------



## Tijja (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
how do we get added to the list?









Just email [email protected] and submit your info and you'll get added









We want to have as many shopping opportunities as possible listed to help raise a TON of money!!


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...8196efac9acedc

have you all seen thesse shorts from Ky Baby Knits if they were wyatt's size i would be bidding high!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lynski*
A BUNCH of WAHMS are organizing a large WAHMchicks charity auction. You can see the list here- http://www.slightlycrunchy.com/KatrinaCharity.html It starts on October.

They are pushing the date forward, we all are going to try and get our goods up Monday.







And add things throughout the month.


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

I'd like to do an auction on WAHMchicks for the Katrina victims, but I have no idea how to donate the money afterward. Could someone pm me a pp addy? (Like, Red Cross for Katrina victims, or something like that?) TIA!

ETA: my auction is up. Yummy hand-dyed OV and matching wool.


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaye_p*
I'd like to do an auction on WAHMchicks for the Katrina victims, but I have no idea how to donate the money afterward. Could someone pm me a pp addy? (Like, Red Cross for Katrina victims, or something like that?) TIA!

there is a button on pp for united way. and i have the red cross one somewhere i will post when i find it.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaye_p*
I'd like to do an auction on WAHMchicks for the Katrina victims, but I have no idea how to donate the money afterward. Could someone pm me a pp addy? (Like, Red Cross for Katrina victims, or something like that?) TIA!

ETA: my auction is up. Yummy hand-dyed OV and matching wool.










There are a bunch of coporations that will match your donation dollar for dollar, too.









Link to auction?


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

can we get a list of those organizations? I thought I had one but they turned out to only do it for employees.


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belleandboo*
There are a bunch of coporations that will match your donation dollar for dollar, too.









Link to auction?









http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?i...a45038ad6731c6

I too would like a list of these corporations!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
can we get a list of those organizations? I thought I had one but they turned out to only do it for employees.

Yeah, I think you have to give the money to the emloyee first. I have a friends whose husband's company is doing it and my mom's company is doing it as well. I'll keep looking around for more...


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

I've been watching the WAHM chicks auctions all day, and it warms my heart so much to see more and more stuff up there! What a warm and fuzzy day, thanks to all who bid and donate!


----------



## jaye_p (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *natesmommy126*
I'd actually like to challenge all the hyenas or anyone who wants to do it, to auction off a piece of prized fluff, and send the proceeds to the relief efforts. I don't think it's fair to expect only WAHM's to help in times of crisis. 

















:

We're not on the most even financial keel right at the moment either, but we have everything we need, and the Katrina victims don't even have fresh water to drink, clean places to sleep, or enough to eat or wear. So, like Claire, Jesse, Kate, and others, I've taken natesmommy126 up on her challenge. Who else is with us??


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I've got up one auction with Kellie, and an item going up on raffle soon, and I may do one more if I have time. I might wait a bit though, and do something in a month when the buzz is dying down but people are still needy.


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

I've got one auction up, will try to get another going too. Our local armory is taking donations for bottled water & non-perishable foods so proceeds will go directly to them!

Also if anyone has any style baby carrier to donate please contact Jenn @ blueskybabyslings.com or myself. We are trying to round up as many as we can to send to the mamas & papas.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I have three auctions up at WAHMChicks right now. Two of them are Heart Felted wool balls that I made. One is for Amy/Hoosierdiaperingmama and one is for Hurricane Survivors. I'm trying to make some more balls, I'm just not 100% well still and it's kicking my butt!

Katina, how is your back doing? I just saw in your siggie!







(that hug was gentle and not too tight at all!)


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

That elvish ball is tdf Claire!

Now go to bed!


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Katina, how is your back doing? I just saw in your siggie!







(that hug was gentle and not too tight at all!)

Thanks mama!! I'm not well yet, but I'm working anyway. Shhhh! don't tell the neurosurgeon. :LOL I can't just sit around and do nothing when so many are needy right now, yk? I still have tons of back pain, right leg pain, left leg pain-you name it. But, I'm just living with it till I see the NS next week on the 8th. Thanks for the hug. Hope you're feel better soon, too!


----------



## kenzie&wyatt'smom (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
I have three auctions up at WAHMChicks right now. Two of them are Heart Felted wool balls that I made. One is for Amy/Hoosierdiaperingmama and one is for Hurricane Survivors. I'm trying to make some more balls, I'm just not 100% well still and it's kicking my butt!


Claire, I







both of the felted wool balls, you have done such a great job.







But you have to take care of yourself as well.


----------



## twouglyducks (Jan 7, 2004)

I am doing a raffle on hyenacart







Drawing on Sept 10th, hope it's okay to post this.
Also, I'd really like to know of a company that I can donate through that will double the contribution. Dh will ask at his work monday, Whirlpool corp if anyone knows.
edited to remove link.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

I hope its ok to post this too. I wont link but Im holding 2 raffles in the store and there is a link in the store to the auction as well. All are for semi-custom items.


----------



## 2sweetgrrls (Apr 29, 2004)

Hoping it's okay to post this - The Painted Rainbow is doing a combined effort set of auctions starting on sunday!


----------



## apmamaoftwins (May 18, 2003)

Here is the info on the C.A.R.E. auctions,
and the Giving Tree for those who want to help but cant afford much.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SEEPAE*
I hope its ok to post this too. I wont link but Im holding 2 raffles in the store and there is a link in the store to the auction as well. All are for semi-custom items.

Wow, Sara! I didn't realize you had a store! http://wooligans.com/index.html







Congrats!!!


----------



## RufusBeans (Mar 1, 2004)

Davina is doing a raffle too. here is the link








http://www.hyenacart.com/prod_detail...d=35219&vid=47


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Wow, Sara! I didn't realize you had a store! http://wooligans.com/index.html







Congrats!!!









LOL, yup. Had the domain since last october







: finally got something on the site in may/june. went live Aug 22nd


----------



## romansmum (Nov 12, 2003)

50% of the tadpole set at lily pad landing right now will be going to Katrina victims, and I will also be participating in some of the wahmchicks auctions!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Lia, you can put your stuff in your sig(same withh al already paid WAHMs)

and if anyone wants to advertise non-100% stuff they can get the 14days for $5 charity sig

and if its 100% you can PM cynthia to confirm putting it in your sig free.


----------



## romansmum (Nov 12, 2003)

thanks Sara! i wasnt sure.


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Well, we just got power back and I managed to get dial-up (the cable is hopeless right now) thanks to Katrina. I don't think I'm together enough to get anything made and get it up on auction but I'll donate my profits from my sales for the month of September.
And I haven't managed to get anything there yet myself, but if anyone wants to send baby clothes, childrens clothes, toys, etc I can take them straight to a shelter near me. I have some bags waiting that I'll probably take tomorrow. Imagine being stuck in a shelter with hundreds of other people and your little kids with no clothes toys and such. I'd looooove to give lots of prefolds but there is really no way to wash them so I guess that's why sposies are the main request right now!


----------



## Kimmlett (Feb 12, 2005)

The Painted Rainbow is doing auctions and putting 100% of it to the Hurricane Katrina Relief fund.

Check it out.. http://hyenacart.com/PaintedRainbow/


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Im a small WAHM and I just listed at the WAHM Chicks auction place (my first time)Im a little worried since Im non-fluff and unknown no one will bid...so please even if you dont know the WAHM's buis name please bid anyway!! Mine is ALL going to Katrina!

I do have a few MDCers in thsi thread who can vouche for my stuff too


----------



## B-baby80 (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah me and Smantha got the O.K. for our siggy's.I can't beleive the turn out of WAHm's wanting to help.At times it feels most of us are just making it but compared to these poor people we are rich in lots of things you know.


----------



## Lynski (Oct 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShelleyMom2in2*

I do have a few MDCers in thsi thread who can vouche for my stuff too

















Oh yeah, I can vouch for your stuff! That bath salt you sent me is like crack. I keep it in my sewing room and sniff it 20 times a day! :LOL When I finally order those samples from you I don't know how I'll ever manage to give them away!


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lynski*







Oh yeah, I can vouch for your stuff! That bath salt you sent me is like crack. I keep it in my sewing room and sniff it 20 times a day! :LOL When I finally order those samples from you I don't know how I'll ever manage to give them away!

:LOL :LOL :LOL

just wanted to bump this up


----------



## paddyfinnsmom (Sep 18, 2003)

I have 2 auctions running with 100% proceeds going to disaster relief. One is a Mosaic Moon set and one is a Cushie Tushie set.
http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZchefferren


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShelleyMom2in2*
Im a small WAHM and I just listed at the WAHM Chicks auction place (my first time)Im a little worried since Im non-fluff and unknown no one will bid...so please even if you dont know the WAHM's buis name please bid anyway!! Mine is ALL going to Katrina!

I do have a few MDCers in thsi thread who can vouche for my stuff too










Oh man, I can vouch for this stuff too! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Peppermint foot bombs should come with every pregnant woman's positive test! :LOL

If I didn't already have 50+ of the bath bombs from your store for ds, I'd beg you to list some. :LOL


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

OK, I have to post too. Here is my auction:

http://www.wahmchicks.com/item.php?m...66b89d89fa9d6f

I hope we are able to raise a lot to help these people who have lost everything.


----------



## lunamomma (Mar 10, 2004)

i think that some of you have organized to send my family diapers for my nephew- Thank you somuch for all of us
Me, dh and my two tots plus our 7 family members coming to live withus!!!!!!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Okay...I've listed stuff that was destined for my WAHM-store-to-be & I'm still listing more
I am donating it 100%
Hope it's okay to post a link:
http://www.wahmchicks.com/active_auc...ed3a53ba2a69dd


----------



## ShelleyMom2in2 (Aug 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae*
Oh man, I can vouch for this stuff too! Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.... Peppermint foot bombs should come with every pregnant woman's positive test! :LOL

If I didn't already have 50+ of the bath bombs from your store for ds, I'd beg you to list some. :LOL

I will be listing a massive box- 26half bombs.... but maybe I should do a pg mamma package? the spa slippers, foot bombs, peppermint body frosting (non-edible, its a very thick lotion)? Which one should I do Ally??

here are my auctions 100% going to the red cross for the vitims of Katrina
http://www.wahmchicks.com/active_auc...faa5469302836e


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Oh! And I put 2 Elbees on Ebay a few days ago which have been pulled by Ebay








I'll relist them on WAHMchicks


----------



## Maeve (Feb 21, 2004)

Why were they pulled?


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

In the email Ebay sent they said "it violated Ebay's listing policies" due to the phrase "100% of the proceeds will be donated". I looked & I can't actually see that stated anywhere...I've contacted them to see if they can direct me to that 'rule'.







:


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

ebay has a policy against charity auctions, but they do have a way you can list them now for charity. I think they did that cause people were syaing for charity and then never donating. they have a thing now that you list and attach your CC and if you dont pay by a certain time they take it off your CC.


----------



## imgr8ful (Feb 25, 2005)

well...i pm'd cynthia mosher for the ok to list my auctions (







i try to follow the rules when i can :LOL ) but haven't heard back from her, so here's the link anyway, since some end tonight - sorry about the crazy late ending times, i forget about time zones when i'm up late at night :LOL

http://www.wahmchicks.com/active_auc...bdbf2e0d275346

thanks to all the bidders and wahms for all these auctions - it's so awesome!


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

as long as they are 100% it is and you can put them in your sig


----------



## TRIBE (Apr 10, 2004)

Y'all stay away from my peace love set!! :LOL


----------

